# We Should make a list of betta shows/ betta clubs by state



## Dwarden3

Just list them here and perhaps we could make a sticky list.


----------



## countyrd419

I agree. I live in Florida (Oviedo). Somehow, Rusty's water temperature has always been in the low 80's ever since I got him. I think is has to do with the fact that since it's nearly warm all year long the heat keeps my home at a comfortable air temperature and I know that water temperature varies too. I also put his tank light for an hour which also helps to heat up his water as well. Does anyone who is a member from Florida agree with me? Do you think that I will need a heater during our cooler winter months? I do have one.


----------



## Haleigh

Great idea! I would love to find out about some shows/clubs in North Carolina.


----------



## countyrd419

Does anyone in Florida know if there is a betta club in the Orlando metro area? I guess have to Goggle this and post it for my fellow Central Florida community members when I can. Stay tuned.


----------



## Basement Bettas

The IBC has a list of current clubs. Other clubs you might have to Google for aquarium societies. Shows are listed only for the season, and posted for IBC members. Becuase of time and expense, not a lot of clubs host shows. If you are within several hours driving to one, even if you need to spend the night, well worth the trip.


----------



## Atena

I'm in Miami, FL and have not been able to find one. Even the Betta congress does not have a chapter here.


----------



## LizbethDawn

CA has two one in the bay area (California Betta Society) and one in the LA area (Golden State Bettas) Both are sort of far from me and I was encouraged to try and start one for the people who are more towards the central part of the state but I wouldn't know what the heck I was doing lol


----------



## Lights106

I'd love to know of any Utah folk, even just to make a new club.


----------



## countyrd419

Thank you lambada86 for sharing this site with the community. I just finish reading it. It gives good pointers about how to care for our bettas.


----------



## Coppermoon

Texas:
Lone Star Bettas (DFW and surrounding areas) We take anyone willing to drive
Texas Betta Society (sorty LSB sister Chapter..also in DFW area) non-active
Habarika? (gotta ck spelling) Houston area...Texas City?? semi-active
((coming soon)) Hill Country Bettas (San Antonio area)


Also, you don't HAVE to be IBC to have a Betta Club ...it would be a group of fish crazy people getting together to talk about the fish they love . You wouldn't have to charge dues (IBC Chapters sometimes do just to get money to host shows).


----------



## WOLFSRAIN4

would be nice if they had on GA


----------



## justmel

This is a great idea. I would even be happy just to find other breeders that live within a couple hours. I've looked on google & local search engines and have found any in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia.

Haleigh, NC actually isn't to far from me. What part of NC do you live in? I can make it to the north eastern border of NC & VA in under an hour I believe. Not much more if any.


----------



## Haleigh

justmel said:


> This is a great idea. I would even be happy just to find other breeders that live within a couple hours. I've looked on google & local search engines and have found any in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia.
> 
> Haleigh, NC actually isn't to far from me. What part of NC do you live in? I can make it to the north eastern border of NC & VA in under an hour I believe. Not much more if any.



Hey there! I live on the coast of NC (when I'm home from college). I'm about three to four hours from the border.


----------



## justmel

Well then, I'd be willing to meet you half way if ever there was the need. The coast is so pretty a two hour drive could be a pleasure even.


----------



## Haleigh

That would be fun! I wish we had betta shows nearby!


----------



## Dwarden3

I am from middle TN during the summer and I am in Atlanta during the school year.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Only listing for Florida on IBC is North Florida. I can't find anything for central/Tampa area.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Umm...If a few people from Florida want to get together on a Facebook page maybe we could get something started?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

https://www.facebook.com/CentralFloridaBettaPage

OK. It's not a club. It's a page but if there is enough interest it could be a club. I made a breeder group. I think US breeders need as much advertising as possible.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Ilikebutterflies said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CentralFloridaBettaPage
> 
> OK. It's not a club. It's a page but if there is enough interest it could be a club. I made a breeder group. I think US breeders need as much advertising as possible.


And that is the way you get stared. Get a group.. and eventuall hold your own shows.


----------



## Atena

Im in south FL, but going to Central FL is not as bad as out of state or even North FL. I sent a friend request, maybe it would be better if it was a group or page?


----------



## Kittiesdragons

I would love to find more betta lovers in Kentucky... I feel so alone!


----------



## Bucknc1

*Seba*



Haleigh said:


> Hey there! I live on the coast of NC (when I'm home from college). I'm about three to four hours from the border.


I live just north of Charlotte NC. We need a show and club in the South east it sounds like. SEBA. Just saying. Of course thats taken by the *S*outh *E*astern* B*luegrass *A*ssociation


----------



## countyrd419

Does anyone know if there is a betta group in Orlando, FL or Central Florida. I live in Oviedo.


----------



## Saber

I wish I knew some betta fanatics in upstate New York! I think one of the members on here mentioned that they live in Kingston, and I'm in Hyde Park, so that's not very far at all. I wonder if there are any others from this area? Even a trip from NYC is only about 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Soph7244

i live 10 miles up from NYC! its a 30 min drive!


----------



## Soph7244

or would it be really awkward for a kid to show up?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

@countryrd
There aren't any betta groups in central Florida as far as I know. First Coast Bettas is out of north Florida-that's the closest chapter. Central Florida Betta Page on FB is not a group but you will find info and Florida betta enthusiasts listed there.


----------



## Weaver

Looking through the IBC list, there is nothing at all in Colorado. D: Boo....


----------



## Saber

According to Facebook, there is a "Central New York Betta Club" but according to their posts, they haven't had a meet up or a show in at least two years. Bummer.


----------



## Soph7244

awwww. bummer. maybe we can start it up again!


----------



## dramaqueen

A new chapter just started that covers Kentucky, North and South Carolina, Virginia and West Virginia.


----------



## Bucknc1

dramaqueen said:


> A new chapter just started that covers Kentucky, North and South Carolina, Virginia and West Virginia.


Is there a web site or anything for it?


----------



## Kittiesdragons

^^ yea that ^^ I'd love to be able to talk to local betta lovers!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll have to check. It's called Eastern Betta Society but I can't find a link.


----------



## dramaqueen

JayLoo who is s member here started it. You can pm him for more details.


----------



## millersrepairshop

Coppermoon said:


> Texas:
> Lone Star Bettas (DFW and surrounding areas) We take anyone willing to drive
> Texas Betta Society (sorty LSB sister Chapter..also in DFW area) non-active
> Habarika? (gotta ck spelling) Houston area...Texas City?? semi-active
> ((coming soon)) Hill Country Bettas (San Antonio area)
> 
> 
> Also, you don't HAVE to be IBC to have a Betta Club ...it would be a group of fish crazy people getting together to talk about the fish they love . You wouldn't have to charge dues (IBC Chapters sometimes do just to get money to host shows).


I have been looking for fellow betta enthusiasts in the Louisiana area but with no luck. Would Lone Star Bettas or Texas Betta Society in the DFW area be the closest to Louisiana? I don't mind the drive. Im very anxious and excited to attend my first IBC show! Although I have no show quality fish I would still love to go and see others.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think the LSB meetings are held near Dallas.


----------



## Soph7244

Anyone here from the NY area?


----------



## Chachi

Soph7244 said:


> Anyone here from the NY area?


I'm in NY state but not near NYC. I was wondering if others were from NY too! I'm between Buffalo and Rochester.


----------



## AnimalLov3

*forever alone* XD


----------



## zombieaddict

If only there were more betta lovers in Maryland. ;o; I want to find a local breeder so I can get a betta that never had to deal with being shipped but a group of local betta lovers would be even better.


----------



## Coppermoon

millersrepairshop said:


> I have been looking for fellow betta enthusiasts in the Louisiana area but with no luck. Would Lone Star Bettas or Texas Betta Society in the DFW area be the closest to Louisiana? I don't mind the drive. Im very anxious and excited to attend my first IBC show! Although I have no show quality fish I would still love to go and see others.


LSB has meetings in Arlington. We break for the winter because of the holidays and weather, but you are more then welcome to come


----------



## Zooxe

Love to find some in VA, around the D.C area


----------



## countyrd419

I live in Oviedo, FL (which is part of the Orlando metro area) and home to SeaWorld and other theme parks which everyone visits. I am surprised that Orlando or Central Florida doesn't have a betta fish chapter or unless I don't know about it. I am also thinking of joining the IBC as a member. Is anyone else a member. Let me know about it or give me a link.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm a member of the IBC. It's www.IBCbettas.org I think. I'll have to check. It's a great organization. There is so much info in their library and most people are so friendly and helpful.


----------



## countyrd419

I just clicked on the link, and at the bottom there is a link on how to become a member.


----------



## dramaqueen

We would love to have you as a member.


----------



## countyrd419

I get paid tomorrow. I will apply for membership before I go to work.


----------



## dramaqueen

You'll get a membership card and a decal or something with the IBC logo on it and you'll get access to Flare the IBC 's magazine. There is also a betta pals program for new breeders where breeders donate a pair to a new breeder. I think some of the more experienced breeders mentor new breeders.


----------



## zombieaddict

Is the price monthly or annual, DQ?


----------



## dramaqueen

It's$20 a year.


----------



## Basement Bettas

dramaqueen said:


> You'll get a membership card and a decal or something with the IBC logo on it and you'll get access to Flare the IBC 's magazine. There is also a betta pals program for new breeders where breeders donate a pair to a new breeder. I think some of the more experienced breeders mentor new breeders.


We help all who ask.. but mentoring is for those headed to the shows.


----------



## alisha221

Iowa or Illinois?


----------



## alisha221

Its been 22 days and all i have got from IBC is the yahoo group with flare and the Facebook page which is free to anyone. There website errors out on me


----------



## dramaqueen

You haven't received your membership card in the mail? You can contact Cecilia Bailey Mallett about that. She's the IBC vice president and super nice.


----------



## tiffanylucky

This is a brilliant idea


----------

